# Question about sanding end grain



## williamchall (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm building a mantel clock and I routed the base with a round-over bit. My question is about sanding the end grain. Which way should I sand? I want to make sure I get a consistent finish across all four sides of the base. Should I be sanding along the long edge or top to bottom over the round-over where the grain appears to run in a curve?


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Bill. I would venture to say it doesn't really matter. If you can actually see your sanding marks on the endgrain, you need to sand more anyway. In general, I said the end grain 1 or 2 grits higher than the face grain in an effort to even out the color after you hit it with finish. As a result, the end grain has such a fine scratch pattern, direction becomes irrelevant. Hope that helps.

Marc


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

In Bob Flexner's finishing book, he makes mention of end-grain and how to make it even. He said it is simply a matter of making sure you sand the end-grain to the same level you sand the face grain. Only thing is, it just takes a bit more sanding to get it to that level.

Lately, I've been trying to avoid end-grain in my box construction, so I haven't thought about it since I read that in Bob's book. But I WAS thinking about it as I sanded the end-grain on my latest project (the cross). Come to think of it, I never stopped to look at the end-grain after I applied the finish to see if it worked or not. I'll check that out tonight and see what the results were and post pictures if it did.


----------



## williamchall (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. That info really helps. I think I hate end-grain. 

I'll have to get that Bob Flexner book. Marc, I've been listening to the Wood Talk Online podcasts in order and just finished #12. You or Matt mentioned Bob Flexner and with RHM mentioning it as well, I think I need to add it to my Christmas list. Your videos and podcasts have been a major part of my learning in preparation for building this birthday present for my Father. Thanks for all the hard work you and Matt put into the podcasts.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Microplane has something that is supposed to work well with end grain… I can't remember the details. 
It was in the interview that I did with them.


----------



## Operaman (Nov 14, 2007)

Instead of sanding, have you considered using a low angle block plane? With a freshly honed blade and tight mouth, I have great results getting end grain to finish as well as long or face grain. If sanding is your only method, you might consider using a shellac wash which partially fills the end grain, giving more consistent finishing results.


----------



## williamchall (Oct 25, 2007)

It's the end grain on the round-over that's giving me the problem. I can't really use a plane for than, can I?


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Bill. Im glad you are finding the information useful. Good luck with this project!


----------

